# Banggai Cardinal suitability



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

I've read that the Banggai Cardinal will feed on small ornamental shrimps. Will they pursue pistol shrimp?
I am considering purchasing a trio, housing them by themselves in a 20 gallon. Should a pair form, I would move the singleton to a 100 gallon reef tank. If no pair forms, I would move all three into the 100.
Present fish load: 4 Pajama Cardinals, 2 peppermint shrimp, 1 possum wrasse, 1 pistol shrimp, 1 shrimp goby, 1 yellow headed Jawfish, and 1 Firefish. 1.025, 77F, calcium 400, KDH=9, a small amount of various coral.

Thanks!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

My friend has a breeding pair of bangais that never go for his pistol shrimp,my local pet store also has a number of bangais in with a pistol watchmen pair and I like it. Even if they tried to get the pistol I doubt they could.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

As far as Bangaiis go, I would personally get captive bred. Wild-caught tend to be more fragile and perish much easier, and may refuse live food when introduced into the aquarium.

I think that after you quarantine them, all three will end up in the 100. They are quite sociable among con-specifics and tend to form a sort of hierarchy within their group.


----------



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks, all.
My Wife wants them in the 100.
Frank Marini sees to believe that if two pair up, they will slaughter all of their fellows in short order.
I would like to breed them, and we surely could not net Daddy with a mouthfull of babies from a 100 gallon reef tank.


----------

